# im trying not to get excited!!!



## coxy (Aug 4, 2005)

Im trying to keep calm and not get excited or hopes up but its hard, our sw has emailled today and said shes got details of a 1 yr old girl with CF (cystic fibriosis), my cousins daughter L has CF and comes to stop with us on a regular occasion so we know all about the disease and the physiotherapy etc and have said we would consider a child with CF.

dh is picking up her details from the office later!

Julia x


----------



## dawny36 (Mar 28, 2007)

Wow Julia,

Its hard not to get excited isnt it when you hear about a potential match it also sounds from your post that you would be able to manage the needs of a child with CF.

Good luck

Keep us all posted

Dawny


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

it's so hard not to get excited isn't it hun, i've got everything crossed this is the match for you     

pam xx


----------



## superal (May 27, 2005)

Hi Julia

YES it's very hard not to get to excited over a potentail match but I don't blame you for being a "tad" bit excited. 

I hope when DH walks through the door you give him chance to breath before your getting that form of him!! 

Hoping this is the one for you.

Love
Andrea
xx


----------



## Old Timer (Jan 23, 2005)

Hi Julia

It is soooo hard isn't it!  I know the first time we got the call I was so emotional, it really hit home that we were going to be parents one day, ivf never gave me that feeling even when I got pg.

Hope the excitement continues for you.

Love
OT x


----------



## Camly (Dec 12, 2006)

coxy

good luck!!! keep us posted  



lots of love camly x x x


----------



## everhopeful (Feb 19, 2004)

Ooooh! How exciting!   I know it's difficult!!! Sssh!!!

I am keeping everything crossed for you and dh that this turns out to be your positive match!!!


----------



## jilldill (Feb 2, 2006)

Exciting news tell all when you can good luck,
Love JD x


----------



## Ermey (Aug 17, 2004)

Good luck Julia, hope it looks like a really good match for you.


----------



## coxy (Aug 4, 2005)

Hi,

aarrrggghhhh, its doing my head in, sw has been in touch today and said that we shouldnt get attached at this point (errr, she didnt think that yesterday when she said we had a good chance etc), apparently the foster carer is interested in adopting her but shes a single carer and is fostering for the money, therefore if she adopts this child she wont be allowed to foster anymore as this little girl needs to be the only child in the house. Does anyone know what would happen in these circumstances, can the foster carer fight the decision that the LA arent keen for her to adopt her  or does she not have a leg to stand on?

its such an emotional rollercoaster, i just know this child is right for us.

Julia x


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

Hiya

Foster carers can be asked to be matched to a child they are looking after just like couples waiting to adopt but and this is a big but!  the childs sw and the adoption unit have to be in agreement that it would be a good match. 
If the sw is saying that the child needs to be the only one in the house then the foster carer would have to have a period of time without a foster placement and would also have to go back to panel to be able to continue fostering after the adoption. 
The adoption unit and sw can say that they dont want any more children in the house if the child is adopted but the foster carer is also entitled to ask to be reassessed as a foster carer if the adoption went ahead.

People are sometimes under the impression that as foster carers if we want a child to stay with us that we get first choice so to speak but it isnt like that  Foster carers would have to go do home prep and panel the same as adopters. 
The carers would have to be considered and matched along with the other possible matches for the child 

hope this helps

love
suzie x


----------



## coxy (Aug 4, 2005)

Hi Suzie
thanks for the message, its put my mind at rest.

so if you are a foster carer you wont have gone through all the prep training or assessments that adoptive parents have done?  so if she said she wanted to adopt her would she be fastracked through?

it feels like they have dangled a carrot infront of us and now whipped it away!

Julia x


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

Foster carers have to go through exactly the same assessment including form F and panel that adopters do to become foster carers  and takes just as long to get approved 
then if the foster carer wants to adopt a child that is placed with them then they have to be matched and go through panel etc same as adopters. Also they have to go and do the adoption prep course so there is no fasttrack 

Foster carers are told that fostering isnt an easy way to adopt. Far from in fact as it can be more difficult in many ways 

hope you find out what is happening soon 

x


----------



## Viva (May 16, 2005)

Hi Julia, 
Our children also have another younger sibling who has a significant genetic condition, this little one was placed at birth with FC's who have extensive experience of caring for children with disabilities and now that this little one has also been free for adoption they have expressed an interest. I know that they are being considered and may well end up adopting them, but we also have been told that our LA have no adopters approved who would consider a child with this genetic condition, even so the little's SW are looking outside the LA to the consortium to ensure that they really are making the best match possible, so it's far from easy for the FC. 
All the best with everything, but from what you have said I would have thought that you are still in with a good chance.
Viva
X


----------



## rebeccas (Oct 26, 2005)

Julia

It is so hard not to get excited    hope it turns out to be a great match

Love Rebecca


----------

